# Spofford brace refurb help



## Spur (Nov 6, 2012)

I finally found a spofford brace (it is a 110) but it needs a bit o work. There is no thumbscrew and the metal part that the knob connects to has a chunk cracked off. The knob is seized up pretty good right now and I don't want to muscle anything around until I have a clear idea of what is inside and how to go about fixing it. Question is, where do I find a replacement thumbscrew, and that metal part that screws to the knob, and is there some kind of diagram or how to on restoring a spofford brace? Thanks!!!


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I made a thumb screw for a Spofford a few months ago. We have a metal shop and it still took me a day to make that thing. If you're time is worth anything it's not a great way to go. I don't know of a source for a replacement thumb screw.

I don't know if yours is a Fray brace or one of other make but all I've seen are made of iron. Iron braces are easy to bend out of alignment but also easy to bend back if you take your time. If it's a Fray brace, there will be an oil hole where the bun connects to the brace. Put in a little oil and wait a while and it will free up enough you can work out the stiffness with a little oil and a little turning for a few cycles.


----------



## Spur (Nov 6, 2012)

There is an oil hole, I'll drop some in now, thanks!!!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I had a very old, rusty spofford brace (i.e., not a collectors item) and picked up a thumbscrew for it from the local hardware store. The thumbscrew actually fit, without me needing to tap it. You can see it in the photo here:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63073

It might be something to look into just to get it up and working. Otherwise, you might have to buy a whole new brace just to get an original screw.


----------

